# Neat use for paracord



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

i know the uses for paracord are endless and bracelets are common but the features of this one seem pretty unique. http://www.bisondesigns.com/node/479
You could most likely fashion one yourself a lot cheaper though.
Enjoy!


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

I was eyeing the one that has an emergency whistle built in. Not sure how loud that whistle could be, but might be useful for a number of reasons. 
:hmmm:

http://www.bisondesigns.com/node/471


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

There is one that I found awhile ago sort of like this. It had a flint and steel incorporated into the bracelet and with some bailing twine or something in it too for tinder. I will try to get a link or find the video that the guy made for it. I thought it was pretty neat when I saw it the first time.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm not quite sure how to post a link on here with my iPad, but if you go to YouTube and type in best survival bracelet you can find it. He also sells them.


----------



## SixGun (Apr 10, 2012)

We just got my nephew and neice paracord bracelets for easter. I guessed 9 feet at most, to make the bracelet. I am about 50% wrong.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

I actually make them and sell them at my store here. 
The bracelets are actually about 16 ft unless you get a larger version like I make then it's about 30 ft. I actually use a d ring shackle that is rated for 500 lbs so that it can be used in tandem with the 550 cord. If someone wants something integrated into the bracelets I could do that as well. 

Lol this isn't meant to be a sales pitch so if anyone is interested please private message me. I don't want to get in trouble here. I like it to much  here 
Also as my wife puts it "I'm cheap and easy too!" that's for the bracelets.


----------



## TheRiver (Mar 31, 2012)

A belt made from paracord maybe? What youall think of that idea?


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

TheRiver said:


> A belt made from paracord maybe? What youall think of that idea?


Time consuming but easy enough.


----------



## tiedami (Feb 22, 2010)

Let the dog carry one to! He can carry more 550 cord aground his neck then i can on my wrist, plus i have plans to add some things into the weave (any suggestions?)


----------



## tommyboy4090 (Jun 28, 2012)

I made/make rifle slings out of paracord for most of my non tactical guns. Some have around 60 to 75 feet in them. I don't use a cobra stitch(t would be very uncomfortable with weight of gun on shoulder). I don't know what style I use but it works and uses a lot of cord and is this and comfortable. Also make brackets in cobra stitch and other way. I made one with striker to old together, works very well.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've used it for years to wrap knife and sword grips.never wears out on its own either.

Could it be woven around a knife sheath?


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

My paracord bracelet wore out in under a year. Discolored and the outer layer was breaking down. I blame my job with it's million sharp objects and chemicals. Put what was left of it on my BoB.

My girlfriend found paracord on sale at an arts an craft store. Several feet for a dollar and bought it as a cheap gift. I wrapped it around cords for my sleeping bag's bag. She considered it hilarious when she saw me doing it. Cat thought it was a game.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

tommyboy4090 said:


> I made/make rifle slings out of paracord for most of my non tactical guns. Some have around 60 to 75 feet in them. I don't use a cobra stitch(t would be very uncomfortable with weight of gun on shoulder). I don't know what style I use but it works and uses a lot of cord and is this and comfortable. Also make brackets in cobra stitch and other way. I made one with striker to old together, works very well.


pictures??? I would love to see the slings and other stuff you have made...


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I was thinking about picking up some and using it on my old back packs on all the strapping. and on the strapping of the life jackets we use in the canoe. I don't have fancy padded back packs and if you do the macrame over the top of the straps you could have quite a bit more length of cord than just a bracelet. I've not found a comfy backpack strap anyways so making them bigger can't hurt. and if you carry water bottles like I do (everywhere) making a strap like the bracelets for over your shoulder would also give you a nice hunk.
For canoeing and kayaking maybe doing a nice tight wrap on the paddles and kayak type paddles(and that would maybe cushion your hands) would give you more. Sure with the water they may have to be redone each year. but when you need it it would be there.
I'm sure I could think of more ways to use it but I am starting to get tired..  been a long hot week and now that it finally cooled off, I am hoping for a nice long sleep!


----------



## tommyboy4090 (Jun 28, 2012)

Shammua said:


> pictures??? I would love to see the slings and other stuff you have made...


Here is one sling and two bracelets. I am in process of procuring what I need to make a band for my kinetic energy watch. I figure the best watch a prepper could have is kinetic energy one, no batteries to replace.

With the sling pattern on rifle if you make it loose(not tight like i have it) it will be a lot softer on your shoulder(also use a bit more cord). I have one laying around somewhere that I made loose for more comfort but have misplaced it since I traded off gun it was on. I will be happy to try to help anyone learn to make these if they want. Also the bracelet on right and sling is one really long piece of paracord.

Close up of sling.









Sling on my 10/22









Close up of how sling attaches to rifle(with daughter in background)









Close of of bracelets so you can see pattern differences(the one on the right uses as much chord as one on left but is way way thinner, about a third the others size)


----------



## tommyboy4090 (Jun 28, 2012)

I found the one I made loose and finished the band for the watch. I now know why everyone makes a cobra braid for a watch than this one. It was a PITA.
The watch didn't turn out near as nice as I would have liked so I will be most likely redoing it.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice! Love the weaving!.


----------

